# DoD- HDMI/Can't Burn Movies to DVD Burner



## philherz (May 3, 2008)

I like to transfer DoD movies to DVDs to free up space for HD content. (I don't sell them on eBay!! :nono2: )

Been doing this for months with Starz movies....never had an issue.

Recently I tried the same with TBS, TCM and TNT movies....I can watch them, but the signal to the DVD burner says I can't use HDMI....have to use component cables.

Is this something new or just with certain DoD stations?

thnx


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

What brand/model DVD Recorder do you have? Or are you using an HDMI video capture card with your PC? Which one?


----------



## philherz (May 3, 2008)

litzdog911 said:


> What brand/model DVD Recorder do you have? Or are you using an HDMI video capture card with your PC? Which one?


I just output the signal to a plain old Toshiba D-R410 stand-alone DVD burner.

Never had a problem with any movie that I recorded on the HR21 and burned at a later date!

First time I've ever had a problem with a DoD movie!

Maybe it has something to do with that black helicopter been hovering over my house for 3 days!!??


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

I just purchased a Toshiba D-R410. Output from the HR22 to the Toshiba is S-Video and RCA jacks for audio. I can see and hear the output from the DVR but the video is black and white vice color. I tried a DVD and that plays perfect (in color). Is there a tweak that needs to be done to the HR or could it be the S-Video cable? Any advise would be appreciated.
Tks


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

HDCP (the encryption/copy protection on digital connections) is specifically designed to prevent this. Not being able to burn a DVD via HDMI means things are working as intended.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

BattleZone said:


> HDCP (the encryption/copy protection on digital connections) is specifically designed to prevent this. Not being able to burn a DVD via HDMI means things are working as intended.


Agreed.

If I need to free up space on my DVR and not lose things before I see them, couldn't I just use component instead? 

Mike


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Regardless of how you "use" the recordings, it remains that under current law what you are doing is illegal. The system is working the way it is supposed to.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

I didn't think any of these home DVD Recorders could record anything via HDMI.

Are you sure that HDMI port isn't just for OUTPUT from the DVD Recorder to your TV/AV System?


----------



## philherz (May 3, 2008)

litzdog911 said:


> I didn't think any of these home DVD Recorders could record anything via HDMI.
> 
> Are you sure that HDMI port isn't just for OUTPUT from the DVD Recorder to your TV/AV System?


The HDMI connects the HR21 to my TV.

The HR21 outputs to the DVD Recorder by component.

The DVD Recorder outputs to the TV via S-video.


----------



## philherz (May 3, 2008)

BattleZone said:


> HDCP (the encryption/copy protection on digital connections) is specifically designed to prevent this. Not being able to burn a DVD via HDMI means things are working as intended.


So why does Starz allow this and TNT doesn't?

Just "the way it is?"


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

philherz said:


> The HDMI connects the HR21 to my TV.
> 
> *The HR21 outputs to the DVD Recorder by component.*
> 
> The DVD Recorder outputs to the TV via S-video.


 HDMI uses HDCP.
Now component may use Macrovision since this is in the DVR and it looks as if some providers are starting to include "the trigger" for it.


----------



## philherz (May 3, 2008)

philherz said:


> I like to transfer DoD movies to DVDs to free up space for HD content. (I don't sell them on eBay!! :nono2: )
> 
> Been doing this for months with Starz movies....never had an issue.
> 
> ...


I can't specifically remember trying a program from TBS, TCM or TNT off the air, but I've done this dozens of times on many, many channels with off the air programs without this happening!

I had something similar happen when I tried this with an On Demand program when I had Time Warner cable.

I wonder if this issue is restricted to certain On Demand stations only!!??


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

philherz said:


> I can't specifically remember trying a program from TBS, TCM or TNT off the air, but I've done this dozens of times on many, many channels with off the air programs without this happening!
> 
> I had something similar happen when I tried this with an On Demand program when I had Time Warner cable.
> 
> I wonder if this issue is restricted to certain On Demand stations only!!??


Have you tried using S-Video or composite from the DVR to the recorder. You are only going to get 480i over component anyway.


----------

